# Database Revisited



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

As sixchows suggested before, it would be great to have a 
“Database” or “Files” section (Like Yahoo forums). 
IMO one of the big appeals of a forum is its ability to supply
information to its member base. 

While there are not tens of thousands of members here, 
we have a very diverse group of equipment represented by some 
very capable people. With all the restores, retro-fits and Rube 
Goldberging going on plus the diverse manuals, parts list and 
other printed info, we could have a super information base to 
attract new members.

Members doing projects are much more likely to fully document 
their progress if they have a place to show the entire project. 
I would have taken many pictures of the 1250 loader project if
we had a data base, Topdj’s Swisher bucket retro-fit, illustrated 
step by step would have been great, Start to finish Bear and Paul
restores are another example, sixchows old Bolens stuff, and the
tiller manual, plus Chipmakers projects are further missed opportunities. 

It’s easy for me to say, because I have no idea of the work it 
would take to add this feature to the site. Andy does a great job
keeping us up and running, do we have any members that are 
computer guys that could help him? :nerd: Does it work that way ?

If anyone else thinks having this type of info on the site is worth
while, please post your thoughts.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

As you mentioned I brought up this topic about a month ago? Seemed to get a good initial response and then nothing, not sure why. Someone had mentioned that there may be some copyright issues with these manuals. I'm not sure how yahoo or guys like jaques lacasse get around it. Could be that you need to join the "club" since w/o joining you can't open those files in the yahoo clubs. I was of the impression that older, out of print manuals might be OK, but maybe someone owns those rights as well? I guess someone would need to consult an attorney on these ideas and see where it lands.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I still think its a great idea of course i never think about copy rights But i guess it would be good to find out about it. Is there any attorneys out there that can let us know something:question:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm not sure that more than a few people are actually interested in these manuals. I just took another look at the tiller post and it had about 47 views and possibly only one complete download since all the pages weren't copied more than one time. Some were opened more maybe by using the index to find what was needed. To spend all that time and only hear back from one member who doesn't even have the tiller makes me wonder if anyone else is really interested. I truly believe in "anything for the cause" but I could find other ways to spend my time.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well its a good idea and its there if anybody needs it. I know my old rocket tiller i wish i had the manual on it. I don't suppose you have a manual for this tiller

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=47192>


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Sorry Jody can't help on that one. What's the story with it? How many hp? How wide a path? How old?


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

All the attorney’s I know turn into “Girly Men” when you ask them
if something is OK to do. If they are not absolutely sure of a positive
outcome, they will advise you to not do something. I’m no attorney,
but with the number of people selling copies of manuals on eBay, 
I can’t believe there would be any copyright issue. Most of the manuals
would no longer be available through the manufacturer anyway, and 
I don’t believe all those eBay sellers have purchased copyrights from
the original manufacturers.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Usually, If the manual's out of print & the equipment is out of production the mfgr doesn't give a hoot. It's only the biggies that have a 'name' they want to protect (and attorneys on retainer) that'll track down & shut down the counterfeiters.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I understand what you guys are saying but for example I have a ClymerProSeries Yard & Garden Tractor Service Manual Vol 1 Single Cylinder and it covers all models a-z. Most of the info is just manufacturers service manuals. So this company must have some type of aggreement.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's the page from the book showing the standard copyright notice.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's the covered models. These are all single cylinder engines and for the most part out of production for many years. So I'm thinking that this clymer company must have bought or leased the rights to this info. I know if we went to a library, and picked up any book we could make photo copies of any pages we wanted and that would be fine. Is there a technicallity that we may have to call this a "Research Library" and only let the pages be viewed by members rather than guests clicking onto tractorforum?


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

I like the idea of a database. I download and save everything I can find on my tractors, so I probably wouldn't go back into a section I have already viewed. I think it would be useful for new members, and if it was set up for members only would help bring in more new people. I really don't think there would be any legal problems, certainly not on the older stuff. I'm no expert though.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Sorry Jody can't help on that one. What's the story with it? How many hp? How wide a path? How old? *


That's really Jody's old Snapper. Willie came over and modified it. :furious:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Bet it will pull a back blade with a new accuator:furious:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Sorry Jody can't help on that one. What's the story with it? How many hp? How wide a path? How old? *


It has a 5HP Briggs, its chain drive and it has 14" tines and a 24" cutting path. I dont know how old but its old.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Here are some pictures of it.
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=30982>

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=47300>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

One more from the front.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=47302>


----------

